# Kindle vs Kindle Fire



## Derendrea (Sep 4, 2012)

My hubby loves his regular Kindle. What is so much better with the Kindle Fire? We already have an IPad for the kids to play on.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, I am moving in the opposite direction...I already have an iPad, my kids have a Kindle Fire, but I am looking to get the Kindle PW just for reading because I want an e-ink e-reader device for dedicated reading.  Really, unless maybe you, your DH or kids would want a 7" Fire for more portability perhaps, then you really wouldn't have any need for a Fire   .  

I use my daughter's Fire at night sometimes to read in bed, since it's smaller and lighter than my iPad, but I really want a front-lit e-ink reader instead of using the backlit Fire or my iPad so it's easier on my eyes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not a question of 'better'.  Though they're both "Kindle", the Fire is really a completely different thing.

If you mostly want to read, an eInk device is probably the best choice.

If you want or need to also be able to use apps and access the internet in a meaningful way -- check email or something like that -- then the Fire will let you do that as well as read books.


----------



## Derendrea (Sep 4, 2012)

So Kindle Fires are mostly iPads that are good at reading


----------



## AllenSco (Apr 2, 2012)

I prefer the "regular" Kindle over the Fire.  My wife has the Fire and plays games with it and hits FB with it occasionally.  I wanted one strictly for reading so I got a Touch and I couldn't be more pleased.  It is serving me well.

A~


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Derendrea said:


> So Kindle Fires are mostly iPads that are good at reading


I don't think I'd characterize it that way. The Fire is similar to the iPad in that it's a tablet. The main difference is the platform (android vs iOS) and the size. Either one -- or indeed any android or iDevice -- can use the Kindle app for kindle books. Or other reading apps for other format books.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's not a question of 'better'. Though they're both "Kindle", the Fire is really a completely different thing.
> 
> If you mostly want to read, an eInk device is probably the best choice.
> 
> If you want or need to also be able to use apps and access the internet in a meaningful way -- check email or something like that -- then the Fire will let you do that as well as read books.


That's a great comparison, and it certainly applies to me. I do 90% of my reading on an eInk Kindle 3 (soon to be a Paperwhite), and everything else on my Fire HD.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I am now very seriously considering buying a Fire HD instead of the PW 3G. (I have used a PW at work and like it very much, so it's not about that).

I will go to Best Buy and handle both. I mostly want a LIT screen. I have my K3 which I still like reading on. If I need a light, then I guess I could use the Fire.

For the same price, you get so much more.

Downside:
No 3G
Heavier

Both are important to me. I love the ergonomics of the e-readers. And I *HATE *that I cant get book descriptions when I'm not able to get a wireless connection...which seems to be most times when I'm commuting/mobile.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> I am now very seriously considering buying a Fire HD instead of the PW 3G. (I have used a PW at work and like it very much, so it's not about that).
> 
> I will go to Best Buy and handle both. I mostly want a LIT screen. I have my K3 which I still like reading on. If I need a light, then I guess I could use the Fire.
> 
> ...


Can't help with heavier, but the 8.9" Fire HD due out the end of November comes in a version that has ATT 4G connectivity. The first year costs $50 over the price of the device. No doubt later years will cost more, but I'm hoping it will still be much better than your average data plan which can be more like $50 a month!   That initial plan is limited data. . .but if you don't do too much movie and audio streaming over 4G you should be fine. And you can buy more data, of course, though it's going to be at a higher rate.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks. I do not want a larger tablet, have no interest in the iPad for that reason. I want simple, light purse carry.

As for the cost, I can use my Verizon phone as a hot spot and link to another device. I have unlimited data and so should be covered there. Cant vouch for speed tho.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't find the Fire HD all that heavy. In fact, while I don't have a scale, it feels (to me, anyway) as if the KK in it's Oberon cover is about the same or maybe slightly heavier than my Fire in it's Amazon cover. YMMV!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

HappyGuy said:


> I don't find the Fire HD all that heavy. In fact, while I don't have a scale, it feels (to me, anyway) as if the KK in it's Oberon cover is about the same or maybe slightly heavier than my Fire in it's Amazon cover. YMMV!


Yes, that's one reason I was never interested in Oberon covers.

I have used my Fire a bit now...and it is noticeably heavier, starts affecting my thumb. I think when the Amazon cover comes, it will help somewhat. But when I compare it to holding a book, even a paperback, it's still superior, as is page turning.

Overall, I am happy with the device.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Thanks. I do not want a larger tablet, have no interest in the iPad for that reason. I want simple, light purse carry.
> 
> As for the cost, I can use my Verizon phone as a hot spot and link to another device. I have unlimited data and so should be covered there. Cant vouch for speed tho.


Reality check...Verizon still wants $20/month to do that.

We'll see. May not bother.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

BTW, the screen definition on this thing is AMAZING!


----------



## Derendrea (Sep 4, 2012)

I want an Oberon cover for my iPad


----------

